# Ordered last Friday, How long to get VIN?



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

We ordered our 328i last Friday. When should we expect to get a VIN?

Thanks,


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

When the vehicle reaches 150 status. The time period varies based on the model and the production capacity. Figure within 3 weeks or so as a guestimate.


----------



## e30_for_life (Mar 6, 2009)

In some cases it will be very quick if the dealer takes an existing allocation and alters the car to your options. In the past 2 times I ordered a new car this is what happened to me.


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

Will the VIN show up in web site tracking or need to get it directly from CA?


----------



## e30_for_life (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you see a production number?


----------



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

i have a production number


----------



## e30_for_life (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it in a format for 2 letters and 5 digits? If so that's you VIN my friend. Only it's the end of the VIN because the beginning of the VIN is not a serial number.

See here http://www.zhpregistry.net/VINatomy.aspx. This applies to a different model 3 series but the concept is the same. The dealer can easily give you the whole VIN.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

production # will become a vin# when car goes into production. If your car is in 111 or 112 status your CA can give you the production week and month for yor car.


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

How long does production take? How soon before production starts will the dealer know the VIN#.


----------



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a couple of days for production. As you can see on the 13th we didn't even have a VIN. Got the VIN in the next couple of days, production was complete on 1/24. It was at the Port on 1/27, loaded on Bosporus Highway on 2/8 and should be at my dealer by the end of next week.


----------



## HoustonBrad (Feb 14, 2011)

My M3 is on the Bosporus, I hate to tell you it is running at least a week behind schedule. It's making an extra stop in Baltimore now and won't hit Brunswick until the 21st at the earliest. It sucks but we're gonna have to wait a bit longer. I ordered mine December 31st, so my wait is getting unbearable.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

HoustonBrad said:


> My M3 is on the Bosporus, I hate to tell you it is running at least a week behind schedule. It's making an extra stop in Baltimore now and won't hit Brunswick until the 21st at the earliest. It sucks but we're gonna have to wait a bit longer. I ordered mine December 31st, so my wait is getting unbearable.


Ordered mine (x5 35D) same day and I don't have have production date yet :bawling:


----------



## HoustonBrad (Feb 14, 2011)

03BMW330 said:


> Ordered mine (x5 35D) same day and I don't have have production date yet :bawling:


That's way too long for a production number. But keep in mind, the X models are built in the U.S. So you won't have to wait for it to go over the pond to get it.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

HoustonBrad said:


> That's way too long for a production number. But keep in mind, the X models are built in the U.S. So you won't have to wait for it to go over the pond to get it.


I have production number but not production date. That's what happens when dealer doesn't have allocation


----------



## HoustonBrad (Feb 14, 2011)

03BMW330 said:


> I have production number but not production date. That's what happens when dealer doesn't have allocation


Can finally see the ship on marine traffic, which brings more upsetting news. It's not even at Cape Henry yet, so that means it won't hit Brunswick until at least Wednesday. All the other K-Line ships are running on time, this is getting really ridiculous.


----------



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bosporus Highway in range. Should dock inBaltimore tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have a production # you have a production date...... it will read like this 3/12/2011 (month, production week and year) in your dealers DAR. The only time you do not have a prod# when your car is in the ORDER BANK.

FYI.... to speed up production please make sure your dealer has car in Priority 1 status (sold)


----------



## HoustonBrad (Feb 14, 2011)

Talked to my SA today, he said his records show Bosporus should arrive at Brunswick 2/24 now. Which pretty much means there's no chance I take delivery before the end of the month. Those of you in Florida might have better luck. This wait is ridiculous with all the numerous fall back dates, but at least its almost over.


----------



## x26 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Well...*

I ordered From Irv Robinson:

Placed order on Wed--WEnt into Production Fri-- had a VIN Sat(next Day) :thumbup:


----------



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

I heard that the VIN# becomes available a couple of days before production starts... or is it only after production starts?


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> production # will become a vin# when car goes into production. If your car is in 111 or 112 status your CA can give you the production week and month for yor car.


Is "My BMW" on the BMW USA website the right place to track our vehicles?

I entered my vehicle's production number and so far I see "on order" status.

Will the website eventually show us 111, 112, or 150 status?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

OK.... SO 111 AND 112 are on order status, 150 means a vin# has been assigned and car is in production, my BMW will not give you the codes that is for dealers only.. MY BMW will show you In production, produced not shipped etc...etc.


----------

